
Show HN: A simple, anonymous collection of awful (or awesome) wedding stories - hamslamwich
https://hellofawedding.com/10
======
hamslamwich
To keep creativity flowing, side project marketing is something I'm trying to
do more of.

With the free-flowing open bars and late nights, weddings are ripe with
legendary tales. Our side project, Hell of a Wedding, is our fun way of
engaging the wedding crowd, giving them an outlet to share their wedding "war
stories".

You can vote on each story in the list, or submit your own!

